# Red snapper



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

Went snapper fishing on Friday. Long haul, long day but good fishing. live mullet

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2017)

Jim where did y'all go?


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

Barry,
Out of Rockport/Port A. A friend has some secret rocks about 34 miles out then some more back in State waters. About 30 mins of fishing and 4 hours of boat ride. Live mullet we cast netted. 12 fish 13 mullet. I missed one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2017)

Very good haul Jim! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Barry,
> Out of Rockport/Port A. A friend has some secret rocks about 34 miles out then some more back in State waters. About 30 mins of fishing and 4 hours of boat ride. Live mullet we cast netted. 12 fish 13 mullet. I missed one.


Awesome! That is, bar none, my favorite town on the Texas Coast 'specially for waterfowl hunting but also fishing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

And a cool thing I learned is how to get out the otoliths. I am a pro now after 12 heads. Anyone make otolith jewelry ??


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> And a cool thing I learned is how to get out the otoliths. I am a pro now after 12 heads. Anyone make otolith jewelry ??


Pictures?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

Tomorrow Barry-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice catch, and surely great eating! Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Pictures?


Barry,
These are the pics. I am told that our redfish ones are better - more pearl like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 24, 2017)

Now that's pretty cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2017)

Never even heard of otoliths till I read this, had to look em up, very cool, never knew they existed, I slew a lot of rockfish when I lived in SoCal, never knew they had that bone, probably would have if I ate the heads lol....


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Barry,
> These are the pics. I am told that our redfish ones are better - more pearl like
> View attachment 131517



That seems up @ZenArtist 's alley.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cool fish and those bones look great for an inlay somehow! Our sheepshead (feshwater drum) are said to have some also but i never wanna keep one of the stinky things just to dig that out. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 24, 2017)

Cody it was a challenge to find out how. A lady once asked for the heads of our red drum - she did some secret quick work and there they were. I just had to know here secret. The good news is I got the fish, gained some knowledge, and my shorts smelled like fish even after washing- so I got to relive the experience one more time and hadn't even eaten any yet!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lol! 

I'm sure those are a ton better eating with the effort you put forth running that far out! Our sheephead with the stones here are considered trash fish and noone except the foreigners keep em. 

First thing I thought was topping a bottle stopper of something small like that with one and turning it down just to see? Heck glue one to a piece of scrap and turn that bad boy! 

Ps. Toothpaste does wonders for fish smell... Cheap as ya can get stuff. Can even be whipped up and diluted for clothes.


----------

